# My Baby's flown away...



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

to Kauai for the next two weeks! 
Actually she'll be on Kauai for a week and Maui the second week...she left monday and I'm missing her already. 
Her Dad lives on Kauai off and on and so her grandparents arranged to take a trip so that she could visit him. 
She's a lucky girl to have such great grandparents 
She called me when they landed Monday evening and they had to circle the island for 30 minutes because a helicopter was having engine trouble and they closed down the airport until it was safely on the ground. 
She said that the 6 1/2 hr. flight was boring and that her Dad greeted her at the airport with a flower Lei. 
They stayed in a hotel on the beach (not sure what hotel) the first night and moved to a condo yesterday.
I've made her promise to send pictures and so I'll put them up when I get them...it's going to be a LONG two weeks...*sigh*


----------



## JeanMarie (Mar 2, 2008)

Awww....well what a wonderful vacation for your girl! This rain is getting boring and I am so ready for SUN!! Maybe she'll bring a little home for us?


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

Eva, I'm sure you will miss her, but what a great vacation and experience!
Gina


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Oh Eva, sorry you're missing her! I hate when my kids go on a trip with their dad, them being away from me just feels unnatural. You'll be busy with doggies though so hopefully the time will go quickly!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Lucky girl is right! She'll be back before you know it.


----------



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

Kenna's having a great time. 
She's been calling me at least once a day to brag about all of the fun stuff she's doing..little brat..lol
I think that so far her favorite thing has been eating fresh fruit fresh off of the tree's. And she keeps talking about how cool the coconut palms are..lol 
My Ex's (Kenna's dad) friends have a horse ranch on Kauai and they grow all sorts of yummy stuff. She went snorkling yesterday and had a blast. 
They were going to have a bonfire on the beach last night and hang out with friends. 
It's neat that her Dad has lived on the island enough to give her a local's view and take her to places that the tourists don't know about. 
I'm missing her but it's worth it so that she can have this opportunity...she went to Tahoe last spring to stay a week with her Dad there (he bounces around a lot) but this is the longest that she's ever been away from me.


----------



## Lunastar (Feb 9, 2009)

Sounds like she is having a great time. So nice that she is sharing it with you daily. She misses you too.


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

She is having a great time...so hopefully in spite of missing her, you can take advantage and have some "Eva" time. Do something just for you that you ordinarily don't have the time to do.


----------



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

I talked to Kenna and she told me that she's bored..lol
This is where she's staying...would you be bored?? 
http://www.summitpacificinc.com/poipushores.html
I think that she's homesick...poor girlie..this is the longest that we've ever spent apart and I know that it's been hard on me as well. 
I can't wait to see her next wednesday. 
I told her to try and enjoy her time on Kauai...she's lucky to have this experience and needs to make the most of her trip...not spend it missing us. 
Saturday Kenna,her Dad and his girlfriend are flying to Maui to rejoin the grandparents for a few days before they fly home.
Kenna's really excited about that part of the trip. 
Grandma spoils her rotten and Kenna loves every minute of it. :biggrin1:


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Awwww that's a tough one being away from her for two weeks. I hope they fly by for you. It's neat that she's calling you all the time


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Oh poor girl. I was a little homebody, missed my mother type of child...I missed out on so much because of it. Hopefully seeing Gramma will turn things around and she starts having some really good fun.


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

Wow, those pics were beautiful. I guess every kid gets bored at times (my 12-yr-old son is bored every 3 seconds). Sounds like she has had a lot of fun, too. What an amazing vacation!
Gina


----------



## Lunastar (Feb 9, 2009)

Ah travel is wasted on youth. LOL Poor thing is probably homesick. I hope she is having fun.


----------

